# Help a rookie, my shins got nice and wide but my calf muscle is starting to cover it!



## ShadowHawk (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been training muay thai a year in august. I have gotten both shins nice and wide. Someone told me the "thai way" of running is to land on the ball of your foot and lift off your tippy toes, causing a calf workout while your run.

My main concern now is since my calfs have grown I now have a vein running across my shin, wont that vein take damage if i smash my shin into another persons shiN?

I have yet to go full contact with no pads


----------



## Doozie (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol I know this is a late reply... But you should probably go see a doctor haha.


----------

